# funny vid



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)




----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=68293

Just posted 4 days ago. :waving:


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

So why are we pushing around cars in park?


----------



## secret_weapon (Jan 24, 2007)

I thought about doing that to many cars, but it's the consequence that keeps me from doing it. Sure would love to though, sometimes where ppl park just erks me!:angry:


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

secret_weapon;629897 said:


> I thought about doing that to many cars, but it's the consequence that keeps me from doing it. Sure would love to though, sometimes where ppl park just erks me!:angry:


I have felt that way a time or two but I am not dumb enough to push a car unless someone was stuck and asked me to help them out. Even then.... gotta be careful.


----------

